# Hall of Fame Nominations Thread



## DavidWoner (Jul 10, 2011)

In order to get this subforum off the ground we (the mods) are going to need some help filling it. Here is a discussion of what is expected for threads in this subforum: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...forum-proposal-serious-speedcubing-discussion

Post links to threads that you think belong in the hall of fame, and if we agree we'll move them in here.


----------



## rcbeyer (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?11506-Waffle-s-Roux-Tutorial

self explanatory in my opinion

wait. . . excuse me while i see what is expected for threads in this subforum
brb - my apologies

yeah. . . i think i'm good with that nomination. . .


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 10, 2011)

Random Cubing Discussion is my favourite thread on this site. Nominated.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?6085-How-to-Get-Faster-using-the-Fridrich-Method

This is my opinion is worthy of the hall of fame, if not atleast stickied in the Speedcubing Help/Questions thread.
It's very informative and helpful in learning and practicing CFOP.


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27870-How-to-practice.

I think this thread is must read for all speed cubers.


----------



## JasonK (Jul 10, 2011)

Rowan's "how to practice" thread (Ninja'd)

Brian's BH tutorial


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 10, 2011)

Mike's BLD stuff. All of it.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 10, 2011)

One answer question thread.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 10, 2011)

Accomplishment Thread.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...equently-Asked-Questions.-READ-BEFORE-POSTING

I believe that simple things like this thread should be read by everyone. We could avoid so many questions if everyone would just read this first.


EDIT - While people may consider something to be their "favorite" thread, it doesn't mean that it's worth being in the hall of fame. For example the one question answer thread is a good thread (IMO) for the hall of fame since it would provide "nubs" with a place to ask simple questions. Accomplishment thread however has no inherent informational value (IMO) other than people posting PBs which would just get washed away within minutes from posts. Again all this just my opinion of course. I'll leave the decisions to the mods.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 10, 2011)

Do "resource threads" like 'Compiling: List of methods' and 'A Collection of Algorithms' (kind of) go in here? What about home threads for methods: 'ZZ/ZB Home Thread' and 'Petrus Home Thread'?

[not really a nomination, just a question]


----------



## danthecuber (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-I-recognize-CxLL-(doesn-t-work-for-NMCxLL)-(

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1688-Accomplishment-Thread

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?8710-The-one-answer-question-thread

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?22737-ELL

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?22862-Random-Cubing-Discussion

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?2207-How-I-Solve-Centers-on-4x4x4-BLD

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?697-How-To-Commutators-for-Big-Cubes

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?11909-Thoughts-about-the-BH-method

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?3694-M2-flipped-edges-and-breaking-into-new-cycles

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1910-Commutators-vs.-r2-for-big-cubes-BLD

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27353-One-answer-BLD-question-thread.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?3582-Blindfold-Accomplishment-Thread!

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27436-Random-Blindfold-Cubing-Discussion

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?4909-Blindfold-Failures-Thread

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?201-How-To-for-big-cube-blindfolded-solving

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1447-Arnaud-s-5x5x5-Edge-Pairing-method-Examples

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1566-Fewest-Moves-Tips-and-Techniques

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?226-How-to-Guide-Request-Thread

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?29297-Where-To-Buy-Cubes

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?6085-How-to-Get-Faster-using-the-Fridrich-Method


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 10, 2011)

Type C clarification
YJ 3x3 speedcubes
Distinguishing Old Type A (Alpha I) from Type G (Type A clone) 
Introducing the Chinese Cubes: 1) No-Name Brands
 Something Interesting I Found about the Ghost Hand Cubes 

Shameless advertising FTW



and this one, I realized that I have long forgotten about updating it O_O, gotta do that sometimes:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...rtant-Clarification-and-the-History-of-Guojia



This one, although doesn't appear to be a lot of info, meant a lot to the people at that time because it was a huge mystery then:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?18534-Taiyan-I-and-Taiyan-II


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 10, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> EDIT - While people may consider something to be their "favorite" thread, it doesn't mean that it's worth being in the hall of fame. For example the one question answer thread is a good thread (IMO) for the hall of fame since it would provide "nubs" with a place to ask simple questions.


 
The OAQT is meant to be a containment center for stupid repetitive questions, aka the opposite of what the Hall of Fame is about. It absolutely does not belong there. 

I'm still unsure about tutorials, even excellent ones. It'll definitely have to be a case by case thing.

Edit: Tutorials stay where they are.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 11, 2011)

Right - tutorials are already in a great place as is, and are very easy to find. They should not move.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 11, 2011)

I think you should *not mov*e anything.

The hall of fame is a nice idea but it should not be a new sub forum, make it a link list instead.
Just let it look like a seperate sub forum, showing the thread headers like in a regular forum but leave the actual thread in it's original location.

It may be hard to believe but some people may actually look for specific stuff in a specific existing subforum 

As an alternative; couldn't the "powers that select" rate existing threads so that they move to the top (or can be brought to the top via a button) in their existing sub forum?
I would love to be able to pull up "the best stuff" per sub forum.


----------



## riffz (Jul 11, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> The hall of fame is a nice idea but it should not be a new sub forum, make it a link list instead.
> Just let it look like a seperate sub forum, showing the thread headers like in a regular forum but leave the actual thread in it's original location.


 
This.

EDIT: I apologize for possibly side-tracking the conversation. I should have posted this concern in a different thread.


----------



## teller (Jul 12, 2011)

That thread where everyone made the shortest scrambling algorithm in various languages

The thread title probably ought to be renamed; "My python one-liner scramble generator" doesn't do it justice.


----------



## macky (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> The hall of fame is a nice idea but it should not be a new sub forum, make it a link list instead.
> Just let it look like a seperate sub forum, showing the thread headers like in a regular forum but leave the actual thread in it's original location.



I like this idea. The Constructive Speedsolving Discussion does most of what I initially wanted. A Hall of Fame system is a great bonus, but I can live without it if something like this idea isn't possible.


----------



## mrCage (Jul 16, 2011)

A linked list here to "hall of fame" threads would be pointless or at least very subjective without some kind of voting/rating ...

Per


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 17, 2011)

It seems that not many threads will make their way into the hall of fame.

Despite this, I'd like to nominate all my threads.


----------



## macky (Aug 17, 2011)

macky said:


> Cubenovice said:
> 
> 
> > The hall of fame is a nice idea but it should not be a new sub forum, make it a link list instead.
> ...


So is this possible?


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 17, 2011)

Sounds like a vBulletin hack.

That would be much better than actually moving threads.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 17, 2011)

Can we have the happy birthday ben thread?


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 17, 2011)

why is he banned?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 17, 2011)

Probably general idiocy, the usual thing.


----------

